# Do Dr. Scholl's insoles really work?



## mardy423

I work standing on a concret floor 11hrs a day, when i get home my back and legs are killing me. I bought some dr.scholl's massaging gel insoles, and i'm wondering if they really work or if i should return them. I havent opened them yet.


----------



## Aleforge

Its all about the shoes, if you have really good supportive ones that fit your feet perfectly you should be getting the most comfort. The soles in my experience help a little, but having a really good fitted shoe beat it hands down. However standing on concrete for that long no matter what you do you will be sore afterward. Anti shock mats can help a lot to stand on. We have them here.


----------



## southward

They help. I have pretty crappy shoes so without the insoles my feet and legs are killing me at the end of my shift, but with them my feet are just tired, not in pain. I think they have a specific one for back releif.


----------



## Akane

They help some. I put a pair in some shoes that the puppies ate the insoles out of as well as my hiking shoes and after saying they helped a friend put some in his hiking boots. Shoe fit is important. However you can have the best fitting shoes ever and they'll do no good if they are rock hard on the bottom with concrete under your feet. I have a pair of boots I just love but they are designed for riding horses or similar activities where you aren't standing. They fit great, don't rub or push anywhere, the sole matches the shape and size of my foot perfectly, but they only have a thin hard sole and while I could wear them all day walking on soft surfaces or sitting on a horse a few minutes on concrete and my feet would be aching. I can say the same thing about the hiking shoes I love. I've had them for years and they fit wonderfully but I'd compressed the sole down to the point my feet start to hurt when walking on hard ground for very long. Adding some good squishy insoles really does make a difference.


----------



## coldmorning

I use them when hiking. They seem to help cushion, though I guess they add bulk and weight also.


----------



## Mr. Frostie

Yes, I'm "gellin'"

I have some generic brand Dr. Scholl's Gel insole knock-offs I got in the pharmaceutical section of Wal-Mart to replace the stiff feeling insoles in an uncomfortable pair of shoes. They do indeed work. They have just enough cushioning and arch support, but not so much that it feels squishy and over-cushioned like some over-designed Nike Air sneakers. Those shoes are now my most comfortable ones.


----------



## millenniumman75

I would use them, too.
I should buy some for my running shoes.


----------



## Lonelyguy

I need to try these too. I'm standing and walking on a concrete floor for ten hours a day and by late morning I can already feel my knees starting to ache. At the end of the day my legs and back are so sore it hurts to walk.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

I got a generic brand and they really do nothing.


----------



## cdriskill

*Dr Scholl's Comfort insoles*

I just put them in my high heel pumps and already have noticed a difference! Wonderful product! I've used Dr. Scholl in the past and have been great.


----------



## Amocholes

I'm on concrete floors all day long. They do help


----------



## Charizard

I used to work at a factory that used rubbery floor mats on stations where you were constantly standing on concrete. If they didn't have those, I would _definitely_ have gotten some quality insoles.

And this thread is from 2009. Whoo.


----------



## Amocholes

Yeah but this is kind of a timeless thread so it doesn't matter.


----------



## PickleNose

I don't know. I can never get insoles I buy to fit my shoes right. I currently have shoes that came with gel whatever built into the shoe. I haven't spent enough time on my feet since I got them to know if they work all that well but they seem to for 2-3 hours at the mall.


----------



## Christy80

Hi Folks!

mh... my sister has made good experiences on Dr. Scholls insoles. But they don't work for me. For me, cedarsoles made from antifungal cedar wood are undoubtedly the best remedy. I think there are several helpful solutions.


----------

